

Benny Peiser: Climate libel chill - cwan
http://network.nationalpost.com/NP/blogs/fpcomment/archive/2010/03/12/benny-peiser-climate-libel-chill.aspx

======
jbscpa
It has happened before.

"Piltdown man" was considered the greatest scientific hoax of all time

See PBS May 30, 2006 program

Link <http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/hoax/>

"For decades, a fossil skull discovered in Piltdown, England, was hailed as
the missing link between apes and humans. Entire careers were built on its
authenticity. Then in 1953, the awful truth came out: "Piltdown Man" was a
fake! But who done it? In "The Boldest Hoax," NOVA gets to the bottom of the
greatest scientific hoodwinking of all time."

------
protomyth
Regardless of where you come down on this issue, this whole incident should be
a lesson for communication. Assume, especially if your work is controversial,
that your private e-mails, etc aren't and make sure they are worded so that
you don't look like a fraud.

~~~
andrewcooke
More than that - be prepared to share data with "the opposition" and to
question sources that provide "supporting evidence".

I was raised as an academic (have a science PhD) and, without following this
issue in detail, have continued to assume that climate change is "real".
However, reading that column made me deeply ashamed about the way people -
scientists - have behaved.

On the other hand, I can understand how being attacked by financially powerful
interests that have a vested interest in discrediting valid, difficult,
scientific work, generates that a "siege mentality".

So perhaps one thing that needs to come from this is institutional support
(moral guidance and counseling, for example) for people doing research that is
going to be opposed by powerful people in the "real world"...

~~~
anamax
> I can understand how being attacked by financially powerful interests that
> have a vested interest in discrediting valid, difficult, scientific work,
> generates that a "siege mentality".

Let's not forget the group-think and career-killing around AGW.

And the money - grant money is going to folks "proving" AGW.

~~~
andrewcooke
I think that's all part of the same problem.

Of course there's always peer pressure, but it's also true that science does
progress because someone questions the current doctrine (and when you're a
young, smart scientist, that's what you hope to do...). And some get the money
because they are brilliant, in spite of disagreeing with everyone else.

Science does, generally, work. It's not perfect, but nor is it the kind of
monster that people paint it to be.

I have worked as a researcher and the kind of defensive mentality described in
that article is _not_ normal. The most obvious explanation I can think of is
that they were consistently attacked by vested interests. Money talks. Always
has, always will.

~~~
anamax
> I have worked as a researcher and the kind of defensive mentality described
> in that article is not normal. The most obvious explanation I can think of
> is that they were consistently attacked by vested interests.

You make it sound like the attacks were unprovoked and somehow unfair.
Considering that they proposed massive social changes, said that "heretics"
should be jailed, and so on, that's simply wrong. They acted as crusaders.

